# Macro Lens



## cosmicsport (Jan 17, 2012)

I am planing now to add an Macro lens and would love to here your opinion.
It should be affordable(not over $1000)

I am looking at the the
  a) Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro
  b) Tamron SP AF 180mm F3.5 Di 1:1 Macro for Canon


I use it for taking dental photography and Insects and Flowers. I would like to achieve a nice large magnification.
When you also have recommendations for a flash please let me know.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Buckster (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been very happy with my Sigma 180mm f/3.5 EX IF HSM Macro Lens.  For lighting my macros, I use speedlights.  In studio, I use up to 4 of them.  In the field (bug hunting), I use two of them with a DIY flash bracket I put together for under $10: Buck's DIY Macro Flash Bracket


----------



## KenC (Jan 18, 2012)

The 180 seems a bit long for dental photography, even on a full-frame body, more so on a non-full-frame.  How small is the area you would photograph?  If one or two teeth, then the 180 might be OK, but if a full mouth, you would find yourself backing up quite a bit.  Of course, for insects the 180 probably would be better, so you may need to compromise, and it might be a good idea to try out at least one of these focal lengths in your office.

The Canon 100 f2.8 is a wonderful lens if the focal length suits your needs.


----------



## w0M (Jan 18, 2012)

Other option being tokina 100mm macro... I've read nought but glowing reviews ..

(I'm debating between Canon or tokina 100s right now for my t3i...


----------



## ArenaCreative (Jan 23, 2012)

if you want to go super el cheapo, and you're not worried about a little bit of CA, get those lens filter screw on macro adapters for your 50mm f1.8


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 23, 2012)

Sigma 150mm OS macro is really nice as well, and right around $1k I believe.


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 8, 2012)

Although cheaper have you looked at the Tamron 90mm? I am very happy with this results of this lens.


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 8, 2012)

I have Canons 100 usm F2.8 and its a fantastic lens , very sharp even wide open. But I long for a 180 when working with insects. But for a more general purpose the 100 may be easier to use. The 100 works very well with a TC but will cause more noticable CA. Im not sure what dental photography involves but you may be able to get by with a standard lens like a 50 or 85? You can also increase your magnification using a TC and or extension tubes on a macro lens to go beyond 1:1.


----------

